# FET



## chucky (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm wondering if you can shed some light on prostap progesterone and cyclogest please. Ive had 3 IVF since 1998 and many FET's over the years. I still have 13 embies frozen and are planning to use them soon. In all the many times that I've had FET I was never given any of these drugs after FET. I have just read something that says it is important to take these drugs after FET. Can you shed some light on this please
Thank you 
Carol


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

im not a nurse but 
prostap shuts you system down so the clinic can give you certain drugs to harvest your eggs.........
progesterone is given as cyclogest because they have shut body down they have to give progesterone for you to carry pg. i pressume that you have had a natural fet so thats why they didnt give you extra progesterone ..
i think im right.
marzy


----------

